# Sci-Fi and Fantasy Art (Image heavy!)



## JamesOsiris (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm an artist as well as a writer, so here's a thread that's just for showing off artwork!

Some pictures are book-related, some are not. I won't elaborate on the books here - they will be up in their rightful place on the book bazaar soon enough.

Here's the illustration I just finished:








You can download the full image as a wallpaper on my website: http://theliliumproject.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/1366_GHH_wallpaper.jpg

Here's another one, from the same series. Both GHH and Our Lady of Sorrows are books in LILIUM:









And here's a character of mine: Alexi Sokolsky.









I will update the thread over time


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Love your work!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Your character, Alexi Sokolsky, looks a bit determined.


----------



## JamesOsiris (Mar 23, 2014)

TWErvin2 said:


> Your character, Alexi Sokolsky, looks a bit determined.


He is, indeed, determined.

Holy Batman necro-thread! I have been away while I worked on Blood Hound and juggled book writing/editing/production with a full time job. Have some new art:


----------

